# me? a credit card? TWO credit cards?



## Mouse (Mar 16, 2007)

this is not a good thing.

i got a credit card recently from capitol one... then I decided to order a cheapo Huggy bear cd from amazon.com and they offered an amazon branded credit card w/ $30 free. I bought the huggy bear cd and ended up with 19 bucks to spend all willy nilly that they handed to me. so I got some more music.

now i've got 2 credit cards burning a whole in my ground scored wallet. somethin doesn't feel right about this.


----------



## Cush (Mar 16, 2007)

now that you got some free shit you should cut them up. then cancel the cards.


----------



## Poking Victim (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a bank account
It's amazing Washington Mutual has let me keep it so long with only 30 cents in it


----------



## reXfeReL (Mar 16, 2007)

nah, don't cancel, where's the fun in that? Max it out on stuff that can't be repo'd. And as long as you don't own shit (i'm sure you don't) car, ect. they can't do anything but put a slash next to your name in a computer. Then they'll erase it 7 years down the line. Repeat.


----------



## Squeaky Clean (Mar 17, 2007)

It is my understand of credit rating, that repeatedly getting and canceling credit cards is not a good thing. To be sure, is you don't need a card or if it will get you in trouble then cancel it, but I would advise against making it a habit. Credit cards can be very useful if they are used wisely; indeed, they can create a good credit history. If you feel comfortable destroying your credit rating seven years at a time, fine. However, how many plan seven years ahead? Did you think you would be doing what you are doing now, seven years ago? If you ever want to get land, a house, an apartment, a job, and so forth, you will want the best credit rating you can have. While I know that many folks will consider what I wrote above to be heresy, I would ask that you consider it from a pragmatic point of view.

Squeaky Clean


----------



## Mouse (Mar 17, 2007)

I only got the cards so I could buy things on the internet to simply create good credit. I have no intention of fuckin up my credit because I'm not a fucking moron who thinks my life will only last until next year. I'm not that nihlistic, at least not anymore.

and I'm going to school for the time being so it will help w/ buying books and photography supplies (buying bulk film off the net rocks)


if you knew anything about bankruptcy laws, you'd know this whole 7-year-and-then-in-the-clear idea is not entirely true, at least not anymore. they uped the years and made it a lot harder to regain credit if you fuck up.


----------



## reXfeReL (Mar 17, 2007)

*Squeaky Clean wrote:*


> However, how many plan seven years ahead? Did you think you would be doing what you are doing now, seven years ago? If you ever want to get land, a house, an apartment, a job
> 
> Squeaky Clean


i think about my future, and seven years ago i figured on being exactly where i am now,  so as far as apartments and jobs are concerned, please, I have these currently. 7 years ago i knew i wasn't going to college, therefore i am nothing more than cheap labor, and these jobs are not going to go off your fucking credit rating. Depending on where your living the same applies, moneys moneys money. Long as ya got it, no problems. Now if you want the "american dream", ridiculous shit like a number next to your name in a computer should be of your concern. Different strokes, cool.


----------

